# Squeaky Transmission Mount?!



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a 1994 4x4 Pickup 4cyl 5 speed. I've noticed recently that everytime i let off the clutch or go over bumps, i hear quick a high pitched squeak/shriek. I listened closely while my wife repeatedly released the clutch in my driveway and its the slight movement of the transmission that's causing the squeak. What I mean is that, when the clutch engages, the transmission torques a little and moves slightly and that's making a squeaking sound. The same thing happens when i go over some bumps.

I can reproduce the sound by getting underneath the truck and pushing up on the transmission.

It just sounds like a shriek like sheet metal scraping for a split second.

Does anyone know what this is or what i can spray/tighten to stop it? It's starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

just replace the mount, shouldn't be more than 30 bucks.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe i shouldn't have used the word mount in my post because i don't know where the sound's coming from but i know that pushing up on the tranny/transfer case causes it to happen. What "mount" is there? You're talking about the cross member?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you have the tranny mount on the crossmember, if the noise is coming from that area I would say that that would be the problem. try tightening the bolts for the crossmember and try pushing up on the tranny/transfer case to see if the noise persists. are you sure its not the exhaust system?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> you have the tranny mount on the crossmember, if the noise is coming from that area I would say that that would be the problem. try tightening the bolts for the crossmember and try pushing up on the tranny/transfer case to see if the noise persists. are you sure its not the exhaust system?


Ya know I think you're right. As i push up on the tranny it does sound like my exhaust is making the sound. I confirmed it by just pushing up on the exhaust and it does the same think. The exhaust manifold is secure as is everything else down the line so I'm not sure why it's creaking.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

possible broken heat shield mount?


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

does it have a braided flex section, cause that could be all it is


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't have a heat shield on the manifold and there's no braided flex section either. It's so hard to tell where the sound is coming from because the exhaust pipe acts like a big amplifier for the sound. It's hard to believe how loud it is but I guess it's not harmful...just like a creaky floor board in a house.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

You could go around to the possible areas and hose them down with wd40 till it stops. Then at least you know what it is. Have you checked the clutch fork area to see if thats where its coming from? Theres a little boot you can pop off to check.

Disclaimer: Wd40 isnt the most flammable thing in the world, but I would keep an eye on it while its burning off the next time you start it up.


----------

